
AuthorRank could be bigger than all Panda updates combined - taylorbuley
http://www.blindfiveyearold.com/author-rank
======
ajkohn
I'd be interested to hear if others agree with my assessment or not.

~~~
luckyisgood
ajkohn,

I agree completely. What's more, AuthorRank could be Google's best defense and
the best cure for faults in their existing search algos.

Google works great - mostly. AuthorRank is an improvement to their algos that
will be much harder to scam, break and abuse.

AuthorRank is an elegant, desireable, long-awaited bug fix. I can't wait to
see it happen.

~~~
ajkohn
I too am eager to see Google experiment with AuthorRank. Not only should it be
much harder to scam, break and abuse, I believe Google is thinking about those
things in the creation phase, something I'm not sure occurred with PageRank.

